# دورة الطاقة المتجددة درس رقم 1 مفهوم الطاقة



## م.محمد الكردي (3 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أهلا بكم أخواني من جديد:15: 

في هذا الدرس نلخص مفهوم الطاقة بشكل عام وأهم أنواع وأشكال الطاقة

وكما اتفقنا ستقرؤوا الموضوع وتدرجوا مشاركاتكم بإضافات علمية هادفة لا مجرد تعليقات تشتت الموضوع 

ولا تنسوا وضع المرجع أو صفحة النت التي أخذتم منها المعلومات

جزاكم الله كل خير


مقدمة عن الطاقة​
الطاقة هي أحد المقومات الرئيسية للمجتمعات المتحضرة ، وتحتاج إليها كافة قطاعات المجتمع 

بالإضافة إلى الحاجة الماسة إليها في تسيير الحياة اليومية ، إذ يتم استخدامها في تشغيل المصانع 

وتحريك وسائل النقل المختلفة وتشغيل الأدوات المنزلية وغير ذلك من الأغراض . وكل حركة يقوم بها 

الإنسان تحتاج إلى استهلاك نوع من أنواع الطاقة ويستمدَّ الإنسان طاقته لإنجاز أعماله اليدوية 

والذهنية من الغذاء المتنوع الذي يتناوله كل يوم ، إذ يتمّ حرق الغذاء في خلايا الجسم ويتحول إلى 

طاقة . ويمكن تعريف الطاقة بأنها قابلية إنجاز تأثير ملموس (شغل) . وهي توجد على عدة أنواع منها 

طاقة الريح ، وطاقة جريان الماء ومسا قطها . ويمكن أن تكون الطاقة مخزونة في مادة كالوقود 

التقليدي (النفط ، الفحم، الغاز) . ويمكن ، من الناحية التقنية ، تعريف الشغل بأنه تحريك جسم بقوه 

معينة مسافة معينة في اتجاه مواز لاتجاه القوة وعليه فإن : الشغل = القوه × المسافة ووحدات القوه

هنا هي النيوتن (N) ووحدات المسافة المتر (m) : وعليه ستكون وحدات الشغل هي (N.m) أو جول

(Joule) حيث أن النيوتن يُعرف بأنه القوة التي تقوم بتسريع كيلوغرام واحد (kg) بمعدل 1 متر في 

الثانية لكل ثانية (ms-2) .

والطاقة كمية محدودة مجموعها في الكون ثابت . والطاقة لا تفنى ولا تستحدث ، ولكنها تتحول من شكل

إلى آخر مثل تحويل طاقة الرياح إلى طاقة كهربائية أو ميكانيكية ، أو تحويل الطاقة الكيميائية إلى 

حرارة . وإذا كانت كمية الطاقة الناتجة من عملية ما (الطاقة الكهربائية مثلاً) هي أقل من كمية الطاقة 

المستخدمة (كالوقود مثلاً) فهذا يعني أن بعض الطاقـة قـد تم فقده إذ تحول إلى شكل آخر (كالحرارة 

المهدورة) ، وهذا هو المبدأ الذي ينص على أن الطاقـة دائماً محفوظـة وهو ما يسمى بالقانـون الأول 

لديناميكا الحرارة (First law of thermodynamic) . وإذا كانت كمية الطاقـــة ثابتـــة دائمــاً ،

كما ذكرنــا سابقــاً، فكيف يمكن استهلاكها ؟ الجواب عن ذلك هو أننا لا نستهلك الطاقة وإنما نحولها 

من شكل إلى آخر . نحن نستهلك الوقود الموجود في الطبيعة ونقوم بحرقه في مكائن الاحتراق الداخلي،

ويتم تحويل طاقته الكيميائية إلى حرارة ومن ثم إلى طاقة حركية لتحريك العربات. كما أن طاقة الرياح 

تقوم بتحويل طاقة الهواء الحركية إلى طاقة كهربائية تقوم بتشغيل المصابيح التي تشع طاقة ضوئية ، 

أو تنتج طاقة ميكانيكية كضخ المياه أو طحن الحبوب . كما أن الغابات تنمو أيضاً بتحويل طاقة الإشعاع

الشمسي إلى طاقة كيميائية تعمل على نمو خلايا النباتات .

وتتوفر الطاقة على أشكال مختلفة يمكن حصرها بأربعة مستويات رئيسية هي :

*أولا : الطاقة الحركية (Kinetic Energy)*

الطاقة الحركية الدافعة لأي جسم متحرك يمكن أن تمثل بالمعادلة التالية:

الطاقة الحركية = ½ × الكتلة × مربع السرعة ، ووحدات الطاقة الحركية هي نفس الوحدة لكل أنواع 

الطاقة وهي "الجول" (Joule) ، ووحدات الكتلة هي الكيلوغرام (Kg) ، ووحدات السرعة هي 

المتر/الثانيةm/sec . ½ mV2 = Ek
إن الطاقة هي التي تجعل الأشياء دافئة ، فالمواد تتكون من ذرات ، ومجموع الذرات تسمى الجزيئات .

وفي غاز ، كالهواء المحيط بنا مثلاً ، فإن هذه الجزيئات تتحرك بحرية . ولكن في السوائل والمواد 

الصلبة فإن الحركة تكون مقيدة نسبياً . وكل جزء أو جسيم يتذبذب بشكل ثابت . والطاقة الحرارية 

(الحرارة) هي اسم أعطي للطاقة الحركية التي تنتج عن حركة الجزيئات العشوائية السريعة ، وكلما 

كانت الحرارة أكبر كانت السرعة أعلى .

*الحرارة ودرجة الحرارة*

يمكن توضيح معنى الحرارة بما يلي : عندما تتلامس جزيئات سريعة الحركة من مادة دافئة أو حارة مع

جزيئات أقل منها سرعة من مادة أقل حرارة فإن التصادم بين هذه الجزيئات سيزيد من سرعة 

الجزيئات البطيئة ويقلل من سرعة الجزيئات السريعة ، وعليه يمكن توضيح الطاقة الحركية بأنها 

سريان حراري يتجه من الجزء الحار (ذي السرعة العالية) إلى الجزء البارد (ذي السرعة القليلة) . 

إن اتجاه سريان الحرارة يزودنا بإمكانية تعريف المقياس النسبي للحرارة أو ما يسمى بدرجة الحرارة 

(Temperature) . فدرجة الصفر في مقياس درجة الحرارة في سلم Celsus تتوافق مع السكون

التام في حركة الجزيئات (جزيئات ساكنةً) وهي موافقة لحالة التجمد في الماء ، ودرجة 100 مئوية 

موافقة لحالة غليان الماء . إن الوحدات الشائعة الاستخدام في هذا المجال هي الدرجة المئوية (Co) 

ودرجة كلفن (Ko) والعلاقة التي تربطهما هي : درجة الحرارة (Ko) = درجة الحرارة المئوية

(Co + 273

*ثانيا : الطاقة الكامنة (Gravitational Energy Or Potential Energy)*

وهي الطاقة المبذولة اللازمة لرفع جسم ، وذلك لكون الجاذبية الأرضية تعاكس هذا الفعل . فعند رفع

أي جسم ، سواءً كان تفاحة ، لارتفاع معين ، أو عند رفع عدة آلاف الأطنان من الماء إلى مستوى 

أعلى ، فإنه سيتم خزن طاقة في ذلك ، وفي هذه الحالة يمكن تسميتها بطاقة الجاذبية الكامنة

(وتسمى دائماً الطاقة الكامنة). إن قوة الجاذبية لسحب أي جسم إلى الأرض تسمى وزن الجسم ،

ويساوي حاصل ضرب كتلته (m) في تعجيل الجاذبية الأرضية (g = 9.81ms-2) . وعليه فإن 

الطاقة الكامنة اللازمة لرفع أي جسم إلى ارتفاع معين يمكن حسابها من المعادلة التالية :

الطاقة الكامنة = القوة × المسافة = الوزن × الارتفاع = mgh . ووحدات الطاقة هي الجول (J) ، 

ووحدات القوه هي النيوتن (N) ، ووحدات الكتلة هي الكيلوغرام (Kg) ، ووحدات الارتفاع هي المتر

(m) .

*ثالثا : الطاقة الكهربائية (Electrical Energy)*

إن قوى الجاذبية هي أكثر القوى وضوحاً عندنا ، فهي تؤثر في الأجسام بشكل ملموس ، لكنها ليست

هي الوحيدة التي تنفرد بهذا الوضوح فالطاقة الكهربائية (Electrical Energy) هي قوة واضحة

جداً ، وهي أكبر من الجاذبية تأثيراً بحوالي مئات المرات. فالقوى الكهربائية هي التي تربط الذرات 

والجزيئات للمواد ولكنها لا يمكن إدراكها بالعين المجردة . فكل ذرة تتكون من أجزاء مشحونة كهربائياً 

، فالإلكترونات تدور حول مركز النواة ، وعندما تجتمع الذرات لتكوين جزيئات أو مواد صلبة فان توزيع

الإلكترونات يتغير . وفي معظم الأحيان يكون التغير كبيراً جداً ولهذا فإن الطاقة الكيميائية المنظورة 

على مستوى الذرات هي شكل من أشكال الطاقة الكهربائية . فعندما يتم حرق الوقود فإن الطاقة 

الكيميائية التي تحتويها ستتحول إلى طاقة حرارية. ومن البديهي أن الطاقة الكهربائية التي تتحرر نتيجة

تبدل مواضع إلكترونات الذرة تتحول إلى طاقة حركية في جزيئات المنتج المحترق . والشكل المألوف

من أشكال الطاقة الكهربائية هو القوه الكهربائية التي نستخدمها في حياتنا اليومية . فالتيار الكهربائي 

هو عبارة عن تيار منتظم من الإلكترونات في المادة ، وفي معظم الأحيان تكون هذه المادة معدناً

(metal) ، والمعادن هي مواد يتم فيها تحرر إلكترون واحد أو اثنين من ذراتها . وبوجود هذه 

الإلكترونات المتحررة يمكن لهذه المعادن حمل التيار الكهربائي . ولضمان مرور تيار كهربائي بصورة

دائمة فإنه ينبغي توفر طاقة مستمرة لأن الإلكترونات ستفقد طاقة عند اصطدامها . ولهذا فان ازدياد 

الطاقة الحركية في المعدن هو الذي يرفع درجة حرارة الأسلاك التي تحمل التيار الكهربائي . والبطارية

تستخدم الطاقة الكيميائية المخزونة لتوفير الطاقة إلى الدوائر الكهربائية في الأجهزة .

وتحتاج محطات توليد الطاقة الكهربائية إلى عمليات متتالية في تحويل الطاقة . فإذا كان الوقود هو 

الطاقة المستخدمة فإن الخطوة الأولى ستكون حرقه واستخدام الحرارة الناتجة عنه لإنتاج بخار أو غاز

ساخن ، وهذا البخار أو الغاز سيقوم بتدوير التوربينات (العنفات) التي بدورها تقوم بتدوير المولدات 

الكهربائية .

وهناك شكل آخر من أشكال الطاقة الكهربائية يكون على شكل إشعاع الكترومغناطيسي 

(كهرمغناطيسي) أو ما يسمى بالطاقة الكهرمغناطيسية ، وهي على شكل إشعاع شمسي يصل إلى سطح 

الأرض . وتشع الطاقة الكهرمغناطيسية من كل جسم متوهج كالشمس بكمية كبيرة أو قليلة ، وتنتقل 

على شكل موجات تحمل طاقة خلال الفراغ . وطول الموجة يوضح مقدار طاقتها ونوعها . وهذه

الموجات الحاملة للطاقة تتضمن التالي : الأشعة السينية (X-rays) ، والأشعة فوق البنفسجية

(Ultraviolet) ، والأشعة تحت الحمراء (Infrared radiation) ، والأمواج المايكروية أو 

الدقيقـة (Microwaves) ، والأمواج الراديوية (Radio waves) ، بالإضافة إلى حزم قليلة من 

الأمواج التي تستطيع العيــن المجردة إبصارها (رؤيتها)، والتــي تسمى بالأشعة المرئيــة

(Visible Waves) .

*رابعا : الطاقة النووية (Nuclear Energy)*

هذا النوع من الطاقة هو ما يتعلق بمركز النواة والذي يسمى بالطاقة الذرية أو النووية . لقد تم تطوير

هذه التكنولوجيا خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية لأغراض عسكرية . وتستخدم الآن أيضاً لأغراض سلمية 

مثل توليد الطاقة الكهربائية . وتعمل محطات الطاقة الكهربائية التي تستخدم الوقود النووي بنفس 

الطريقة التي تعمل بها محطات الوقود التقليدي مع فرق يتمثل في أنّ أفران حرق الوقود يتم استبدالها 

بمفاعل نووي لتوليد الحرارة .



المرجع


http://ar.wikibooks.org/wiki/مصادر_الطاقة



========================================= انتظرو درس رقم (2) الخلايا الشمسية ويتبع أيضا أول درس في الأبنية الموفرة للطاقة للمعماريين انشاء الله


----------



## أبوالوليد (4 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم..

اتمنى ان يكون هذا التعليق ليس سابقاً لأوانه..
أقول وبالله التوفيق..أنه تعتبر الطاقة ضرورية للاقتصاد القائم على أساس الصناعة، فهي مهمة لتصنيع البضائع ونقلها، وكذلك لتدفئة وتبريد المنازل وإنارتها ودعم وسائل الاتصال، وفي الوقت الحالي يعتبر ما يستخرج من الأرض كالنفط والفحم والغاز الطبيعي المصدر السائد للحصول على الطاقة حيث أن هذه المستخرجات مسؤولة عما يقارب 90% من الاستهلاك العالمي للطاقة. وللنفط النصيب الأكبر، فهو مسؤول عن حوالي 40% من الاستهلاك العالمي للطاقة ويليه الفحم (24%)، ومن ثم الغاز الطبيعي (22%).

المرجع
التربية البيئية
مرجع عن البيئة العالمية
برنامج التعليم البيئي

ودمتم سالمين..


----------



## صناعة المعمار (5 يونيو 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

طرق توليد الطاقة الكهربائية

Generation of Electrical Energy​
إن عملية توليد أو إنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية هي في الحقيقة عملية تحويل الطاقة من شكل الى آخر حسب مصادر الطاقة المتوفرة في مراكز الطلب على الطاقة الكهربائية وحسب الكميات المطلوبة لهذه الطاقة ، الأمر الذي يحدد أنواع محطات التوليد وكذلك أنواع الاستهلاك وأنواع الوقود ومصادره كلها تؤثر في تحديد نوع المحطة ومكانها وطاقتها .

أنواع محطات التوليد :​
محطات التوليد البخارية . 
محطات التوليد النووية . 
محطات التوليد المائية . 
محطات التوليد من المد والجزر 
محطات التوليد ذات الاحتراق الداخلي (ديزل – غازية) 
محطات التوليد بواسطة الرياح. 
محطات التوليد بالطاقة الشمسية. 

1-محطات التوليد البخارية 

تعتبر محطات التوليد البخارية محولا للطاقة (Energy Converter)

وتستعمل هذه المحطات أنواع مختلفة من الوقود حسب الأنواع المتوفرة مثل الفحم الحجري أو البترول السائل أو الغاز الطبيعي أو الصناعي .

تمتاز المحطات البخارية بكبر حجمها ورخص تكاليفها بالنسبة لإمكاناتها الضخمة كما تمتاز بإمكانية استعمالها لتحلية المياه المالحة ، الأمر الذي يجعلها ثنائية الإنتاج خاصة في البلاد التي تقل فيها مصادر المياه العذبة .


مكونات محطات التوليد البخارية :

تتألف محطات التوليد البخارية بصورة عامة من الأجزاء الرئيسية التالية :

أ ) الفرن : Furnace

ب ) المرجل : Boiler 

ج ) العنفة الحرارية أو التوربين Turbine 

د ) المولد الكهربائي : Generator 

هـ ) المكثف: Condenser 

و) المدخنة : Chimney 

ز) الآلات والمعدات المساعدة : Auxiliaries ​

2-محطات التوليد النووية : Nuclear Power Station 

محطات التوليد النووية نوعا من محطات التوليد الحرارية لأنها تعمل بنفس المبدأ وهو توليد البخار بالحرارة وبالتالي يعمل البخار على تدوير التوربينات التي بدورها تدور الجزء الدوار من المولد الكهربائي وتتولد الطاقة الكهربائية على أطراف الجزء الثابت من هذا المولد .

والفرق في محطات التوليد النووية أنه بدل الفرن الذي يحترق فيه الوقود يوجد هنا مفاعل ذري تتولد في الحرارة نتيجة انشطار ذرات اليورانيوم بضربات الإلكترونات المتحركة في الطبقة الخارجية للذرة وتستغل هذه الطاقة الحرارية الهائلة في غليان المياه في المراجل وتحويلها إلى بخار ذي ضغط عال ودرجة مرتفعة جدا.

تحتوي محطة التوليد النووية على الفرن الذري الذي يحتاج إلى جدار عازل وواق من الإشعاع الذري وهو يتكون من طبقة من الآجر الناري وطبقة من المياه وطبقة من الحديد الصلب ثم طبقة من الأسمنت تصل إلى سمك مترين وذلك لحماية العاملين في المحطة والبيئة المحيطة من التلوث بالإشعاعات الذرية .​

3-محطات التوليد المائية : Hydraulic Power Stations 

حيث توجد المياه في أماكن مرتفعة كالبحيرات ومجاري الأنهار يمكن التفكير بتوليد الطاقة ، خاصة إذا كانت طبيعة الأرض التي تهطل فيها الأمطار أو تجري فيها الأنهار جبلية ومرتفعة. ففي هذه الحالات يمكن توليد الكهرباء من مساقط المياه . أما إذا كانت مجاري الأنهار ذات انحدار خفيف فيقتضي عمل سدود في الأماكن المناسبة من مجرى النهر لتخزين المياه . تنشاء محطات التوليد عادة بالقرب من هذه السدود كما هو الحال في مجرى نهر النيل. وقد بني السد العالي وبنيت معه محطة توليد كهرباء بلغت قدرتها المركبة 1800 ميغاواط . وعلى نهر الفرات في شمال سوريا بني سد ومحطة توليد كهرباء بلغت قدرتها المركبة 800 ميغاواط ، انظر الشكل رقم (6-6) .

إذا كان مجرى النهر منحدرا انحدار كبيرا فيمكن عمل تحويرة في مجرى النهر باتجاه أحد الوديان المجاورة وعمل شلال اصطناعي . هذا بالإضافة إلى الشلالات الطبيعية التي تستخدم مباشرة لتوليد الكهرباء كما هو حاصل في شلالات نياغرا بين كندا والولايات المتحدة . وبصورة عامة أن أية كمية من المياه موجودة على ارتفاع معين تحتوي على طاقة كامنة في موقعها . فإذا هبطت كمية المياه إلى ارتفاع ادنى تحولت الطاقة الكامنة إلى طاقة حركية . وإذا سلطت كمية المياه على توربينة مائية دارت بسرعة كبيرة وتكونت على محور التوربينة طاقة ميكانيكية . وإذا ربطت التوربينة مع محور المولد الكهربائي تولد على أطراف العضو الثابت من المولد طاقة كهربائية . 

مكونات محطة التوليد المائية : Components of Hydro-Electric Station


أ)مساقط المياه (المجرى المائل) Penstock 

ب) التوربين: Turbine 

ج ) أنبوبة السحب : Draught Tubes 

د) المعدات والآلات المساعدة : Auxiliaries​
4-محطات التوليد من المد والجزر Tidal Power Stations 

المد والجزر من الظواهر الطبيعية المعروفة عند سكان سواحل البحار . فهم يرون مياه البحر ترتفع في بعض ساعات اليوم وتنخفض في البعض الآخر . وقد لا يعلمون أن هذا الارتفاع ناتج عن جاذبية القمر عندما يكون قريبا من هذه السواحل وان ذلك الانخفاض يحدث عندما يكون القمر بعيدا عن هذه السواحل ، أي عندما يغيب القمر ، علما أن القمر يدور حول الأرض في مدار أهليجي أي بيضاوي الشكل دورة كل شهر هجري ، وأن الأرض تدور حول نفسها كل أربع وعشرين ساعة . فإذا ركزنا الانتباه على مكان معين ، وكان القمر ينيره في الليل ، فهذا معناه أنه قريب من ذلك المكان وان جاذبيته قوية . لذا ترتفع مياه البحر . وبعد مضي أثنى عشرة ساعة من ذلك الوقت ، يكون القمر بالجزء المقابل قطريا ، أي بعيدا عن المكان ذاته بعدا زائدا بطول قطر الكرة الأرضية فيصبح اتجاه جاذبية القمر معاكسة وبالتالي ينخفض مستوى مياه البحر . 

واكثر بلاد العالم شعورا بالمد والجزر هو الطرف الشمالي الغربي من فرنسا حيث يعمل مد وجزر المحيط الأطلسي على سواحل شبه جزيرة برنتانيا إلى ثلاثين مترا وقد أنشئت هناك محطة لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية بقدرة 400 ميغاواط . حيث توضع توربينات خاصة في مجرى المد فتديرها المياه الصاعدة ثم تعود المياه الهابطة وتديرها مرة أخرى .

ومن الأماكن التي يكثر فيها المد والجزر السواحل الشمالية للخليج العربي في منطقة الكويت حيث يصل أعلى مد إلى ارتفاع 11 مترا ولكن هذه الظاهرة لا تستغل في هذه المناطق لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية .​

5-محطات التوليد ذات الاحتراق الداخلي : Internal Combustion Engines 

محطات التوليد ذات الاحتراق الداخلي هي عبارة عن الآت تستخدم الوقود السائل (Fuel Oil) حيث يحترق داخل غرف احتراق بعد مزجها بالهواء بنسب معينة ، فتتولد نواتج الاحتراق وهي عبارة عن غازات على ضغط مرتفع تستطيع تحريك المكبس كما في حالة ماكينات الديزل أو تستطيع تدوير التوربينات حركة دورا نية كما في حالة التوربينات الغازية .

أ)توليد الكهرباء بواسطة الديزل Diesel Power Station 
تستعمل ماكينات الديزل في توليد الكهرباء في أماكن كثيرة في دول الخليج وخاصة في المدن الصغيرة والقرى . وهي تمتاز بسرعة التشغيل وسرعة الإيقاف ولكنها تحتاج الى كمية مرتفعة من الوقود نسبيا وبالتالي فان كلفة الطاقة المنتجة منها تتوقف على أسعار الوقود . ومن ناحية أخرى لا يوجد منها وحدات ذات قدرات كبيرة . (3 ميغاواط فقط). وهذا المولدات سهلة التركيب وتستعمل كثيرة في حالات الطوارئ أو أثناء فترة ذروة الحمل . وفي هذه الحالة يعمل عادة عدد كبير من هذه المولدات بالتوازي لسد احتياجات مراكز الاستهلاك.

ب) توليد الكهرباء بالتوربينات الغازية Gas Turbine 
تعتبر محطات توليد الكهرباء العاملة بالتوربينات الغازية حديثة العهد نسبيا ويعتبر الشرق الأوسط من اكثر البلدان استعمالا لها . وهي ذات سعات وأحجام مختلفة من 1 ميغاواط الى 250ميغاواط ، تستعمل عادة أثناء ذروة الحمل في البلدان التي يوجد فيها محطات توليد بخارية أو مائية ، علما أن فترة إقلاعها وإيقافها تتراوح بين دقيقتين وعشرة دقائق.

وفي معظم الشرق الأوسط ، وخاصة في المملكة العربية السعودية ، فتستعمل التوربينات الغازية لتوليد الطاقة طوال اليوم بما فيه فترة الذروة . ونجد اليوم في الأسواق وحدات متنقلة من هذه المولدات لحالات الطوارئ مختلفة الأحجام والقدرات .

تمتاز هذه المولدات ببساطتها ورخص ثمنها نسبيا وسرعة تركيبها وسهولة صيانتها وهي لا تحتاج إلى مياه كثيرة للتبريد . كما تمتاز بإمكانية استعمال العديد من أنواع الوقود ( البترول الخام النقي – الغاز الطبيعي – الغاز الثقيل وغيرها ... ) وتمتاز كذلك بسرعة التشغيل وسرعة الإيقاف . 

وأما سيئاتها فهي ضعف المردود الذي يتراوح بين 15 و 25 % كما أن عمرها الزمني قصير نسبيا وتستهلك كمية اكبر من الوقود بالمقارنة مع محطات التوليد الحرارية البخارية .​


6-محطات توليد الكهرباء بواسطة الرياح : Win Power Station 

يمكن استغلال الرياح في الأماكن التي تعتبر مجاري دائمة لهذه الرياح في تدوير مراوح كبيرة وعالية لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية . وعلى سبيل المثال هناك مدن صغيرة في الولايات المتحدة واوروبا تستمد الطاقة الكهربائية اللازمة للاستهلاك اليومي من محطة توليد كهرباء تعمل بالرياح يبلغ طول شفرة مروحتها 25 مترا . ولا غرو فقد كانت طواحين الهواء المعروفة قديما في أوروبا نوعا من استغلال قدرة الرياح في تدوير حجر الرحى ، وفي هذه الأيام الذي ينتقل على الساحل الشرقي لاسكتلندا يرى العديد من هذه المراوح التي تنتج الطاقة الكهربائية وكذلك المتنزه على الشاطئ الشمالي في لبنان يرى هذه المراوح ترفع المياه من البحر الى الملاحات لانتاج الملح.​

7-محطات التوليد بالطاقة الشمسية.

ما يمكن أن ينتج عنه أعمال تطبيقية أصبحت في التداول التجاري هي استغلال الطاقة الشمسية لانتاج الطاقة الكهربائية وفي تسخين مياه الاستعمال المنزلي وخاصة في التجمعات الطلابية والعمالية . للتفصيل انتقل الى الطاقة الشمسية.​للمزيد من التفاصيل الرجاء الدخول الى المصدر الاصلي
http://www.mmsec.com/m1-eng/power.htm

احترامي


----------



## صناعة المعمار (6 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

موقع اخر يعرف الطاقة ومصادرها وانواعها

http://www.tzafonet.org.il/kehil/water/anwaatak.html

ومنه اقتبست لكم مايلي:



بقاء الطاقه 

عندما يريد سائق السياره ايقاف سيارته المنطلقه بسرعه فانه يعمل المكابح ( الفرامل ) وهو بذلك يسلط قوه على العجلات لايقافها عن الدوران .فاذا كانت سرعه السياره 70 كلم / س مثلا فان القوه اللازمه لايقافها تكون اكبر مما لو كانت سرعتها 30 كلم / سا .كذلك فان ايقاف شاحنه ضخمه تسير يسرعه 70 كلم / س يتطلب قوه اكبر من القوه المطلوبه لايقاف سياره تسير بسرعه نفسها .وهذا يعود الى ان الشاحنه اثقل من السياره بكثير وهذا يكسبها كميه تحرك (زخما ) اكبر .

فكميه التحرك لا تعتمد فقط على سرعه الجسم بل ايضا على كتلته .فالشاحنه المنطلقه بسرعه 70 كلم / س تتميز بكميه اكبر مما لو كانت تسير بسرعه 30 كم /س .ان كميه تساوي كتلته مضروبه في سرعته وقد اكتشف العلماء ان لدى ارتطام الاجسام .ببعضها او تصادمها فان كميه تحركها الكليه لا تتغير وهذا ما يسمى بقانون بقاء كميه التحرك .فاذا ما امسكت بشخص يقف بجانب مدرج التزلج في اثناء تزلجك على الجليد مثلا فانكما تنطلقان معا وبسرعه اقل من سرعتك الاصليه .وهذا يعود الى ان كميه تحركك الاصليه قد اقتسمت بين الشخصين .ان قانون بقاء كميه التحرك هو احد اهم المبادئ الرئيسيه في الفيزياء .وهناك قانون اخر مشابه هو قانون البقاء وينص على ان الطاقه لا تخلق ولا تفنى بل تتحرك فقط من شكل الى اخر .امثلة اخرى: الفحم مثلا يحرق في محطه توليد القدره فيعطي الحراره وهذه الحراره تستخدم لانتاج البخار لتدوير اشياء التوربين (العنفه ) .والتوربين بدوره يحرك المولد الذي يمدنا بالكهرباء .وفي المدفاه الكهربائيه تتحول الطاقه الكهربائيه الى حراره .هكذا فان الطاقه الكيمياويه المخزونه في الفحم قد استخدمت لانتاج الطاقه الحراريه في المدفاه الكهربائيه .ولكن يجدر بنا التذكير هنا بان في عمليه كهذه لا يمكن الاستفاده من كل طاقه كيماويه في الفحم لاستخدامها في المدافئ او في المحركات الكهربائيه .ذلك ان قسما من الطاقه يفقد خلال هذه العمليه .فمثلا في التوربين والموبلد تتولد حراره بفعل احتكاك الاجزاء المتحركه فيهما .كما ان قسما من الطاقه الكهربائيه يسخن الاسلاك والكابلات الناقله للتيار الكهربائي وفي هذا كله فقدان للطاقه لا يحقق اي غرض مفيد .الا الذي يهمنا هنا هو انه ليس هناك من ضياع حقيقي للطاقه بل فقط تحول من شكل الى اخر .

في عصور ما قبل التاريخ استخدمت الاشجاروالنباتات المختلفه الناميه على مر الضهور الضوئيه والحراريه من الشمس .ثم تحولت هذه النباتات تدريجيا الى وقد كالفحم والنفط والغاز الطبيعي .ونحن عندما نستخدم انواع الوقود هذه فان الطاقه التي نحصل عليها هي نفس الطاقه التي وصلت للارض من الشمس في العصور الغابره مختزنه في بقايا الكائنات العضويه على شكل طاقه كيميائيه .

وفي مدى الثلاثين الاخيره اكتشف الانسان مصدرا جديدا للطاقه لا يزال في مرحله التطوير هو لطاقه النوويه.​
احترامي


----------



## mofak (19 مايو 2007)

you are the best


----------



## حمادة راس (9 يونيو 2007)

]مشكورين جميعا على هذا المجهود ولكن كل ذلك نظرى درسه اى طالب فى اعدادى هندسه والجميع يعرف ما فى الكتب ونحن نبحث عن الجديد وفقكم الله وشكرا:55:


----------



## ابو البراء Ss (24 نوفمبر 2011)

معلومات مفيدة 
تشكرات


----------



## جعفر البوهلالة (24 نوفمبر 2011)

شكراً لك على هذا العرض القيم للموضوع وأرجو أن تفيدنا بالاسترسال في الموضوع للإستفادة


----------



## mandz (12 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------

